# New Moderators!



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, this site has gotten off to a fast start and with that extra traffic Ron and I decided it would be nice to have some extra hands to help out. 

So please welcome *USP45* and *Double-A* as new moderators. :thumbsup:

Double-A has helped out with ContractorTalk.com for years and knows his way around. And I know USP45 is going to be a great addition to the team.

Anyways, I just wanted to let you guys know whats up.

Thanks for offering to help out guys!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Congrats guys!!!


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

woo doggies!


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

cool


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

:yes:About time I got some help. Coming home after a long day and trying to play catch up, reading all the new post, was a hard thing to do.

Thanks for the much needed help.:yes:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, what do you know?? Congrats to you guys!:thumbup:
Anyone who puts a firearm in an avatar gets my vote and the name of a shot gun hull gets my vote to:thumbsup:
Nice addition!

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

It's about time you guys got jobs.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks, I know the feeling Ron, when I get home I am tired too. This site along with ct is all I do when I get home. Better than going out, getting drunk and getting into trouble!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats right:thumbup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

A cat, dog and monkey, what a combo!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You notice the dog is scared of us, why else would he hide his eyes. :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats right! Without the "Sopwith Camel" he aint nothing:laughing:


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

What you two don't know is, I wet your firearms the old fashioned way... They do look like little fire hydrants.

Can you say Hopps? LOL


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron, I think the dog wizzed on our ammo!


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

Way to go now you can stay home get drunk and get into trouble on here!:laughing:


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

It doesn't look good for the dog!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Got him surrounded!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Having been a moderator on multiple site over the last 10-years I believe condolences are in order. A site is never quite as much fun after you have been made a moderator.

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Having been a moderator on multiple site over the last 10-years I believe condolences are in order. A site is never quite as much fun after you have been made a moderator.
> 
> Mark


Well that's depressing .

Hopefully that's not the case here. My only goal is to give a few guys the ability to correct something if they see it out of line. Other than that hopefully it's still just a fun site. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Actually so far I like it. As Ron said, the members here seem to be civilized. There really seems to be not much to do at the moment, but remember we are still growing too.

And yes, the fun is still here! That will never change.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't see problems on here like I've seen on other sites. No one on here is trying to be better then the other, or think there better then the other, except for snoopy, I'm better then that dang dog. :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Another reason could be that unlike ct we here are pros, so we dont have to put up with the wannabes asking "How much to charge"!

Here we ask each other so as to get an idea from area to area which is fine.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Nathan said:


> It doesn't look good for the dog!


*I just couldn't pass this one...THAT is funny.*


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That is really funny, that dog looks real scared. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I didn't say it wouldn't be fun I said it would be less fun. You are lucky in that this is still a small site but wait until you are a target for every SPAMMER out there. Then you spend more time deleting SPAM then you do with posting. I finally step down from a Motorcycle site for our club where I was deleting 100s of threads per week and banning the posters. 

Of course that site has over 10,000 members with over 500,000 posts in over 50,000 threads since we updated our software 4-years ago. It actually became a full time job for the moderators to delete SPAM. Then add to it all bikers believe all rules suck so don't follow any of them.

Mark


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron, I just noticed we better watch the cross fire!

If the dog ducks we are done for!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats,
since you now have the keys to place, can we have a kegger this weekend when Nathan is gone:yes: TOGA! TOGA! TOGA!

Jeff


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Congrats,
> since you now have the keys to place, can we have a kegger this weekend when Nathan is gone:yes: TOGA! TOGA! TOGA!
> 
> Jeff


*With 250 members, one known female who's married...I'd opt for a different kinda party.*


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

HEY, We have just about enough members for a convention! We just need to agree on where and when to gather! lol, 250 people agreeing on anything!!!!!! right.:laughing:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I just had a question pop into my head. We can see how many posts we have, and where we stand alphabetically in the membership. Is there a way to see a list based on starting postition? IE, Nathan 1st so and so second and so forth? If t is a big job to do just ignore this, but if its easyish I am curious to know who I beat in seniority. Something for the mods to ponder.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, Ok, I messed up, Members list, search, advanced search, join date. Sorry. Mea Culpa.J
e suis desole (french)
Lo siento
Ik ben droevig (dutch)
Sono spiacente (ital)
Perdoname

Gomen nasai (japanese)
Mujhe maph kardo (hindi)
Przepraszam (polish)
Slicha (hebrew)


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> Ok, Ok, I messed up, Members list, search, advanced search, join date. Sorry. Mea Culpa.J
> e suis desole (french)
> Lo siento
> Ik ben droevig (dutch)
> ...


Did you just propose to someone?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

No ,,, But in SOME countries he just married the monkey :laughing:

Cal

p.s. Congrats and THANKS to you s guys !!


----------

